# New Rotisserie Toy



## CraigC (Oct 2, 2017)

The Hatch chilis are on the way! 

This is a basket to fit on the spit of my Weber rotisserie.

Closed







Open






I mainly got it to roast chilis, but the inventor does wings and other stuff in it.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 2, 2017)

Does it go on a kettle or a gasser? I can't get a good idea of the size from the photos.

CD


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 2, 2017)

Either.  It's 16 inches long and 7 or so inner diameter.  Craig's is going on a 22 weber.  In their videos, they have 2 going on a gasser on the same shaft, 1 with brats, 1 with corn and potatoes.

http://www.fillitandgrillit.com

I found it initially on Amazon, but on checking reviews found the guy's web site.  Gave him a call, asked him if he made more $ off his web site than Amazon, of course he did.  Given reviews, even on a BBQ site Craig belongs to, as well as talking to the guy, ordered it direct from him.  Ordered it Friday night, he shipped early Saturday, it came today.  He makes it to fit different sizes and shapes of shafts.  The only bad reviews are from probable idiots given what they were complaing about, you know the kind of people that couldn't follow directions on a box cake mix.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 2, 2017)

I have the Cajun Bandit rotisserie kit on my 22.5 OTG. I'll have to check this product out. What's the website?

CD


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 2, 2017)

Well I thought I did, there's  the space it was in, but it's  not there.  Trying again.

Fill It and Grill It - Rotisserie Basket


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 2, 2017)

Cool toy there Craig!!

I have a "gasser" and have been considering 
a electric rotisserie but still not convinced.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 3, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Cool toy there Craig!!
> 
> I have a "gasser" and have been considering
> a electric rotisserie but still not convinced.



I love the rotisserie but don't use it often enough. I've done a beef knuckle (probably the best roast beast we've ever had), that shawarma Karen made and of course whole chicken. Besides the chilis, I've been thinking about Italian sausages with peppers and onions in the basket. Maybe a spitted chicken inside the basket and new potatoes in the basket, continuously basted with chicken drippings! There are holes on each end of the basket that you can slide skewers through. I've got some experimenting to try in the future!


----------



## Southern Dad (Oct 3, 2017)

How difficult is that to clean?


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 3, 2017)

Southern Dad said:


> How difficult is that to clean?



Haven't used it yet, but in the video they show spraying it with Pam grilling spray while it's turning (before heat).  It's made out of stainless steel and comes apart fairly easily so can go in dishwasher or soak.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 3, 2017)

Very cool. 

Are you supposed to let things tumble in it, or pack the drum, or it depends.

I'm thinking that sausages bouncing around would not be good, but if they could be srltabilized on rods inside the drum while the peppers and onions roll about would be really neat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Either.  It's 16 inches long and 7 or so inner diameter.  Craig's is going on a 22 Weber.  In their videos, they have 2 going on a gasser on the same shaft, 1 with brats, 1 with corn and potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I found it initially on Amazon, but on checking reviews found the guy's web site.  Gave him a call, asked him if he made more $ off his web site than Amazon, of course he did.  Given reviews, even on a BBQ site Craig belongs to, as well as talking to the guy, ordered it direct from him.  Ordered it Friday night, he shipped early Saturday, it came today.  He makes it to fit different sizes and shapes of shafts.  The only bad reviews are from probable idiots given what they were complaining about, *you know the kind of people that couldn't follow directions on a box cake mix*.



ROFL!!!  Or a box of kleenex...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 3, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Either.  It's 16 inches long and 7 or so inner diameter.  Craig's is going on a 22 weber.  In their videos, they have 2 going on a gasser on the same shaft, 1 with brats, 1 with corn and potatoes.
> 
> http://www.fillitandgrillit.com
> 
> I found it initially on Amazon, but on checking reviews found the guy's web site.  Gave him a call, asked him if he made more $ off his web site than Amazon, of course he did.  Given reviews, even on a BBQ site Craig belongs to, as well as talking to the guy, ordered it direct from him.  Ordered it Friday night, he shipped early Saturday, it came today.  He makes it to fit different sizes and shapes of shafts.  The only bad reviews are from *probable idiots* given what they were complaing about, you know the kind of people *that couldn't follow directions on a box cake mix*.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!  *Or a box of kleenex*...





I happen to _know_ acoupla folks just like that!    BAHAHA!


----------



## caseydog (Oct 3, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Cool toy there Craig!!
> 
> I have a "gasser" and have been considering
> a electric rotisserie but still not convinced.



I don't use my rotiserrie very often, but I love making roadside chicken, like you could find all over Puerto Rico. I think that is common in Hawaii, too. 

I have a rotisserie for my Weber Kettle, and my dad has one for his Weber Genesis gasser. They both turn out great chickens. 

CD

.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 4, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I don't use my rotiserrie very often, but I love making *roadside chicken*, like you could find all over Puerto Rico. *I think that is common in Hawaii, too.
> *
> I have a rotisserie for my Weber Kettle, and my dad has one for his Weber Genesis gasser. They both turn out great chickens.
> 
> ...




TRUE DAT braddah casey!!
What we in Hawaii call Huli Huli Chicken, which is why I would love to have an electric rotisserie!  I found the "sauce" here in on the mainland to marinade the birdies in, now I need the huli or in Hawaiian, to turn, device 

Oh Santa!!

Funny, I bought one of those out going model Genesis Weber gassers too  love it!


----------



## caseydog (Oct 4, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> TRUE DAT braddah casey!!
> What we in Hawaii call Huli Huli Chicken, which is why I would love to have an electric rotisserie!  I found the "sauce" here in on the mainland to marinade the birdies in, now I need the huli or in Hawaiian, to turn, device
> 
> Oh Santa!!
> ...



Are you wanting an electric heated rotisserie oven type thing, or an electric rotisserie for your Weber? Weber makes them for your Genesis. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 4, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Are you wanting an electric heated rotisserie oven type thing, or an electric rotisserie for your Weber? Weber makes them for your Genesis.
> 
> CD



Oh, Oh!
One of those electric dealies for the Weber, for sure!
A bit spendy, so that's why I asked Santa to bring me one


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 16, 2017)

I wanted to post a pic of the basket in use.  Have to say I'm really glad we didn't order the medium-hots, the medium ones are right there to my tolerance level for non-chile heads given exposure for years to Craig's proclivities for heat in foods.


----------

